# Which types do you think are most often mistyped?



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

MelanieM said:


> Why are ENFPs bad?? Everyone loves them!


Bad  I don't think ENFP are bad, badAss maybe, lOl. 

I said some of the typical stereotypes of an ENFP make us look/sound bad, only If you believe those stereotypes 

Some are actually true thou and not every ENFP likes these particular aspects of our personality....Every personality type is flawed in some way, we're not perfect people. 

Agreed, ENFP are well liked by people. Even people who don't like us , like us, even when they want to kill us, they still like us. I'd say love but don't want to sound too egotistic.
:kitteh:
OK we are loved by most people shsssss


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

CourtneyJD said:


> I think a lot of the INFJs are actually INFPs, ISFPs, or ISFJs. Not that there aren't legit INFJs of course, but it seems like there are so many...flavors of INFJ that many are not properly typed. Also, INTJs-I've seen some I truly believe are ISTPs and ISTJs think they were INTJ.
> 
> Also, ENFPs that are really ESFPs, ENTPs that are really ESTPs.



I agree with your thoughts. I often asked myself why personality sites are so filled with INFJ/INFP....they seem to be everywhere, on every site. I thought INFJ was a rare type, especially the men . Rarely do I find ENFP's on personality sites, and when I do I often discover they are actually another type. I know ENFP aren't rare, I still don't find them easy in a group or in social settings. I've met thousands of people over the course of my life, I can only think of a handful of ENFP.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Prolly also many Js mistype as Ps, especially if they're young and messy :-D


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I agree with your thoughts. I often asked myself why personality sites are so filled with INFJ/INFP....they seem to be everywhere, on every site. I thought INFJ was a rare type, especially the men . Rarely do I find ENFP's on personality sites, and when I do I often discover they are actually another type. I know ENFP aren't rare, I still don't find them easy in a group or in social settings. I've met thousands of people over the course of my life, I can only think of a handful of ENFP.



I think INFJs are a are type (and also a somewhat overvalued type in MBTI descriptions with certain implications) and I honestly do not think that there are that many here. There are some of course but usually you have to be very keenly aware of what Ni/Fe looks like to spot them. I understand that that so called ESTP called DJArandee is controversial but I agree with him that there are not many actual INFJs who would stick around this forum very much and/or for very long.


----------



## xSly (Nov 24, 2013)

The further on the spectrum you move away from INTJ, the higher frequency of mistyping you can expect to see. It is my belief that INTJs will reliably test as INTJs, simply because of the minimal bias imposed at that starting point. 

On the other hand, I have seen a large number of perceivers be swayed by the same bias. Moreover, feelers (varied mood, or men) can be dissuaded in a similar fashion. 

While some introverts may seem extroverted (probably Fe), I have seen many more extroverts mistype as introverts (think ENFP's texas-sized Fi). For more anecdotal evidence, how many INFPs have you seen wearing INTJ masks, or even assuming INTP rationality? What about ISTPs being mistyped as INTJs for their cold rationality and mid Ni?

If i had to give an order it would resemble something like this. (In order of decreasing test reliability). 
INTJ>INTP> ENTJ>ENTP> INFJ>ENFJ>INFP>ENFP > XSTJ>XSFJ> XSFP

This is just a rough outline to at least help you visualize the concept.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Haydn said:


> I think INFJs are a are type (and also a somewhat overvalued type in MBTI descriptions with certain implications) and I honestly do not think that there are that many here. There are some of course but usually you have to be very keenly aware of what Ni/Fe looks like to spot them. I understand that that so called ESTP called DJArandee is controversial but I agree with him that there are not many actual INFJs who would stick around this forum very much and/or for very long.


I do know what Ni looks like, and especially Fe. I don't circulate on this forum anymore, so haven't been reading much from many of the members. The INFJ I know personally are nothing like INFJ I used to communicate with here. The Fe flavor to their personality is much more timid , shy and laid back with the ones I know. DJarandee, the last I heard or saw of him he was an ISTP, I don't remember him ever being an ESTP. He was controversial I remember, appeared to always have some anger or frustration going on.

Same goes for INTJ. I honestly don't recognize much of what some of the INTJ here claim as this personality type. I'm very familiar with INTJ, I have a few in my inner circle. Here they are made to look really tough, almost alien. True, but not in the context I read around the forum. Many pride themselves believing they have no emotions, crock of poop.:shocked:....As an ENFP who processing using Fi, I understand their emotions, or what could appear to be lack of . Fe-Fi for me are the easiest functions to recognize. I'm usually shocked when people don't understand or recognize the difference.

As long as I've been a member here INFJ have always had a real liking for ENFP girls. Personality, I'm not really attracted to this type of personality. Not because I don't like them, mostly because our Fe-Fi clash ,sometimes really bad, lol


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

MelanieM said:


> INFP, INFJ...still have issues to where I fit in. I think INFP probably.


Same problem here. Let's open a section for INFX


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

A lot of people mistype as INTPs and INFJs.



SplitTheAtom said:


> Same problem here. Let's open a section for INFX


It seemed tough to figure out for me too. At some point I suspected and studied everything but.. xD But once you study the functions, Enneagram and socionics, you'll get it and you'll know without a doubt which one you are. It'll be funny to you that you ever had so much trouble typing yourself. ^^


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I think there are some ESTP who mistype for ENTP. They are confusing their Se for Ne. Both of these functions are intuitive. Also, lots of ISFP thinking they are INFP. ESFP typed as ENFP. I've seen people here change their type over and over again. As bad as the typical stereotype of ENFP can be, I'd never change my type to suit a particular type or roll because I don't like odd habits. I'm weird/awkward, I don't know an ENFP who isn't.


IMO if you see a self-proclaimed xNFP who is into aesthetic pursuits like painting, sculpture, interior decorating, fashion, etc. more than likely they are actually an xSFP.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

ISTP as INTP and INTJ, especially if they've adapted themselves to higher education in the applied maths and sciences which favors system thinking. The effect of Ni on Ti is perspective turned on itself which challenges one's preconceptions of the world and establishes new priors as a creative act that demands expression through Se. Secretly, the self wants Fe appreciation but can't handle it directly so it makes the compromise of others appreciating his/her Se products (and by extension, the crafter). This is similar to INTP's unconscious desire for Fe but they achieve it through Ne avenues of mentoring/teaching. The Se products are also similar to that INTJ's desire for widespread impact (power), which it achieves through Te avenues of establishing new standards/policies. 

So why the frequency mistypes? My guess is underdeveloped Se due to demands of education in the first world.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Unknown


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ESTP's get mistyped a lot. Many of us are driven to succeed and care about social status. Looking at stereotypes, we'd easily mistake ourselves for ESTJ or ESFJ despite not being similar. ESTJ because many want to be dependable. The non-tomboy ESTP females would tend to see themselves as ESFJ. ESTP want to fit in and being a brash thinker female doesn't go over well socially. Many will be mistaken for ISTP or mistake ourselves for it because a lot of us aren't as talkative as stereotyped. I think you might find a few that mistake themselves for ENTJ and ENTP, but we tend to like to view ourselves as more friendly than ENTJ and less scatterbrained than ENTP. There isn't much incentive for an ESTP to want to be mistyped as an N unless the individual isn't good at sports. On PerC, you mostly see the ESTP mistaken for ISTP because most ESTP aren't typically as loud as stereotyped. And most aren't as confrontational or attention seeking as stereotyped. Most are team players until in strong disagreement. 

Immature ISFJ males may tend to feel socially unaccepted. They overcompensate and come off as a particularly insecure ESTP. 

The most confusing part for ESTP's is that I've observed ESTJ, ENTJ and ESTP have similar communication styles. Looking at speech patterns, it is hard to tell us apart. Which is part of why I take issue with people focusing on speech to type people. Focusing on just the words is not going to help you tell these three apart.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

INTJs, INTPs, ENTPs and ENTJs. Or pretty much every NT type. The behavior on the various subforums make it rather self-evident.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> INTJs and INFJs. They're the two rarest types (according to Keirsey and whatever I see on google and wikipedia) yet each message board I go to is SWARMING with them


Though, which type do you think is the most likely to be drawn to online forums?

Probably the Te, Ti, Ni ones, no?

Plus anyone who leads with an introverted function will be drawn more to online forums than those who lead with extroverted functions.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Same goes for INTJ. I honestly don't recognize much of what some of the INTJ here claim as this personality type. I'm very familiar with INTJ, I have a few in my inner circle. Here they are made to look really tough, almost alien. True, but not in the context I read around the forum. Many pride themselves believing they have no emotions, crock of poop.:shocked:.


lol, when I started posting on PerC I was so taken aback by some INTJs' posts that I started to doubt my own type. BUT, there is just a handful of people that behave that way on the INTJ forum, even though they are noticeable. And other INTJs often express the same thought that you did.

The thing is, a lot of members here are young and some personality traits take time to develop/get comfortable with, for example empathy can come in very late for some individuals.

Also, 'mental health' & balance has an impact on people too. I can imagine that a lot of INTJs may have lived pretty miserable lives when they were younger (bullying etc - I know I was; so few kids could relate to the way I saw things, expressed myself, interacted and so on that I was automatically considered weird and therefore a threat of some sorts). 
IMO negative experiences don't generally have a positive impact on an individual's self until after the person has come to terms with it and transformed the lessons learned to something positive (which is a stage that some people probably never reach in all honesty).
It is a natural defense mechanism for INTJs to shut down and to become emotionally unapproachable. Sadly, since it is not a very healthy way to deal with feelings.

I also think that it is normal for I:s to search for interaction on the net. We can walk off when we are too tired to interact. It is not socially demanding in the same way, since it can be 100% on our own terms. As an INTJ I can take my time to think about my answer - we generally don't have the luxury of doing that IRL. 

Also, it is a great way to connect with 'our own' and with other personality types in a 'safe' way. lol

But in all honesty, I know way less about MBTI than most of the other posters in this thread. I just enjoy discussing various things with people!


----------



## MagritteGaras (Mar 10, 2014)

Not sure how often this happens, but INFPs (and enneagram 4s in general) sometimes mistype as INFJ or vice-versa.
I've heard there can be mistyping along E-I lines as well, especially with XNTP.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Personally, I think a lot of feelers mistype as thinkers with the rationale that though they have emotions, their decisions are not ruled by them. I think this happens as a result of the (only somewhat) negative perception of feeling as opposed to thinking.

Sent from my Orbital Death Ray using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

The INTJ and INFJ groups have a lot of mistyped people. 

Some extraverts mistype often and will seek help finding their type multiple times before they settle for one.

And Fi mistype as Ts.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd agree with INFJ too, I myself was once a mistyped INFJ.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I've seen people here change their type over and over again. As bad as the typical stereotype of ENFP can be, I'd never change my type to suit a particular type or roll because I don't like odd habits. I'm weird/awkward, I don't know an ENFP who isn't.


I doubt "bad stereotypes" is the main reason for someone to change their type (because why would they have typed that way in the first place?), but what do I know.


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

Schweeeeks said:


> Oh also any rare types in general. *Most people would rather have a "unique" type* as opposed to a common one.


I disagree with this so much.

The most common temperament are the SJs, and of all the types, xSxJs are _stereotypically_ the most conforming. Don't filter information through what you see in MBTI forums- which happen to have a huge population skew towards rarer types. People who recognize their individuality will be drawn to rarer types because they are keenly aware of their differences. 



Darth Alpha said:


> Personally, I think a lot of feelers mistype as thinkers with the rationale that though they have emotions, their decisions are not ruled by them. I think this happens as a result of the (only somewhat) negative perception of feeling as opposed to thinking.
> 
> Sent from my Orbital Death Ray using Tapatalk.


Vice versa. 

The rational that if you have strong feelings you must be a Feeler is wrong. Every type has the capacity to feel deep emotions, and (almost) nobody will be completely objective in life.


----------



## SayMoi (Aug 4, 2011)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> INTJs and INFJs. They're the two rarest types (according to Keirsey and whatever I see on google and wikipedia) yet each message board I go to is SWARMING with them


Is this because they're mistyped or overrepresented in the boards?


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

SayMoi said:


> Is this because they're mistyped or overrepresented in the boards?


I'm sure some are definitely mistyped, but typology as a way to organize, categorize and understand people seems sort of up an INxJ's alley. Or at very least an INTJ. Doesn't seem far fetched to me that they'd be heavily represented on internet forums.

Sent from my Orbital Death Ray using Tapatalk.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Additionally, I believe the consensus is that ENTJ and INFJ are the rarest, though all of this is just hearsay.

Sent from my Orbital Death Ray using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

SayMoi said:


> Is this because they're mistyped or overrepresented in the boards?


When a type is coined the "mastermind" it's bound to have mistypes. The other one is supposedly the smallest percentage, which means it's unique, and sure to get mistypes.


----------



## MagritteGaras (Mar 10, 2014)

SayMoi said:


> Is this because they're mistyped or overrepresented in the boards?


Both. I thought I was an INFJ for the longest time before deciding upon ENFJ as my type.

I've seen ENFPs mistyped as ENTJs, but I don't think this is necessarily common. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Many Ni doms here are likely not. The rarity thing is irrelevant and when you come down to it, Keirsey and MBTI aren't really the same and I don't trust his system and you shouldn't use JCFs with it.
It's just that not enough people really know what Ni is and so many Ne/Si users will mistype.

Ti and Si doms as Ni dom.
Some TPs as FJs.
Not sure there's as many INFPs as the count shows.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I think INxJs are the most mistyped. A lot of Si confusing with Ni.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... considering official MBTI documentation is accessible only to practitioners. What little is available to the public stems from Carl Jung himself, and limited sources like Keirsey, Naomi Quenck and a handful of second hand reconstructions by hobbyists like ourselves. I question the amount of SJs in official statistics considering it is the most desirable temperament for the workforce and official MBTI tests are mostly conducted by human resources departments. I'll be happy to play whatever part as long as the money is good.

Much confusion exists in the I/E dichotomy. Popular literature paints extroverts as loud, domineering and incapable of independent thought and opinion. Emotional fatigue, anxiety and depression will make an extrovert appear introverted. Thinking and feeling is something I've always struggled with. I'm prone to severe anxiety which makes me appear more sensitive than I actually am. Are men still expected to be thinkers and women feelers?

I think mistypes are most likely to happen when a person chooses traits most desirable for their occupation.

IxFP - if you're a musician, writer or an artist of any sort
ExTJ - if you're in politics, business or law
INTx - if you're a scientist
xSTP - if you're an athlete, tradesman or a field medic
ENFP - if you're a socialite or working in media
ExTP - if you're an entrepreneur, philosopher or academic.
xSFP - actors, performing musicians, or fashion designers.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

As much as I have witnessed here...

*ESTJ's *and *INTJ's *thinking that they are *ENTJ's*.

*ISTP's, INFP's *and *INFJ's* thinking that they are *INTP's*.

*ESTP's, INTP's *and *ENFP's *thinking that they are *ENTP's*.

*ISFP's, INFP's, ENTP's *and *ESFP's *thinking that they are *ENFP's*

*INFJ's, ISFJ's, ENFP's, ISFP's* and *INTP's *thinking that they are *INFP's*

*ESTJ's, ENTJ's, INTP's, ISTJ's* and *INFJ's *thinking that they are *INTJ's*

*ENFJ's, INFP's, INTP's* and *ENFP's *thinking that they are *INFJ's*


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

ESFP's. 

Not saying you're mistyped AS an ESFP....but that ESFP's are often mistyped. 

They inherently aren't set up for disagreement, OR rational/logical consideration of the theoretical models involved.

In other words....the majority of them will believe they are the type that you tell them they are as long as it doesn't throw them off.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

As someone mentioned, lots of INFJs mistype as INTPs.
And half of INFPs mistype as INFJs and etc.

That may be due to the lack of knowledge of cognitive functions or simply basic lame use of mbti plain letter typing.
_'J for judgers cause they're tidy and planning, P for messy and spontaneous perceivers. S because he likes football, N because she reads books'_ *<-.*

I could be easily taken for a INTP for those who judge by the letters, due to I can be calm and quite logical at some point. Or INFJ, because I care for people and try to persuade them into not doing stupid things.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Si types as Ni types, since Si is indeed intuitive if the colloquial definition of "intuitive" is used. I'd say that's the most common mistake, exacerbated by descriptions' erroneous declaration that sensing types don't take to academia-- Si types often take to academia in a major way.


----------



## RiseAgainst55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely INTJs and INFJs.
I think people have a hard time telling whether they're Ns or S's too.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

Especially if they only assume the profiles of the personality type based on the letters (which is so wrong in so many ways), people tend to type themselves as Ns.

There are also a lot of people who type themselves incorrectly as INFJs. To be specific, there are a whole lot of INFPs who type themselves wrongly as INFJs.

Personally, I hate how underrated Sensors are. Being a Sensor is nothing to be ashamed of! I think the stereotype that being a Sensor means being dense or superficial should be eradicated.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Many ISTJs and ISTPs are mistyped as INTJs because they're intelligent and abstract, and the stereotypes say otherwise.

Many INTJs are mistyped as INTPs because they're lazy, and the stereotypes say otherwise.

Many ESTJs are mistyped as ENTJs because the stereotypes are an ESTJ with a few ENTJ traits.

Many ESxPs are mistyped as ENxPs because the stereotypes make out ESxPs to be incapable of brainstorming, when it's actually their greatest talent.

Many ISFPs, ISFJs and INFPs are mistyped as INFJs.

ENFPs and ENTPs could be absolutely anywhere. They can be hopeless at coming to conclusions.



knightingling said:


> Personally, I hate how underrated Sensors are. Being a Sensor is nothing to be ashamed of! I think the stereotype that being a Sensor means being dense or superficial should be eradicated.


I share your opinion on this. I hated being around intelligent ISTJs in school; the really bright ones got flawless grades because their attention to detail is so colossal.


----------



## ISTPersonality (May 14, 2014)

nonnaci said:


> ISTP as INTP and INTJ, especially if they've adapted themselves to higher education in the applied maths and sciences which favors system thinking. The effect of Ni on Ti is perspective turned on itself which challenges one's preconceptions of the world and establishes new priors as a creative act that demands expression through Se. Secretly, the self wants Fe appreciation but can't handle it directly so it makes the compromise of others appreciating his/her Se products (and by extension, the crafter). This is similar to INTP's unconscious desire for Fe but they achieve it through Ne avenues of mentoring/teaching. The Se products are also similar to that INTJ's desire for widespread impact (power), which it achieves through Te avenues of establishing new standards/policies.
> 
> So why the frequency mistypes? My guess is underdeveloped Se due to demands of education in the first world.


I think you explained this very well. As an ISTP I have a very strongly developed Ni, and only test 15% S through the MBTI test.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd say a common mistype is sociall awkward ENTP's thinking they're INTP;s.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of INTPs.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Fried Eggz said:


> ENFPs and ENTPs could be absolutely anywhere. They can be hopeless at coming to conclusions.


This is beyond true. There isn't a type that at some point in that past I hadn't considered that I might be, literally not a single type.



Bahburah said:


> There seems to be a lot of INTPs.


Lots of INTP's are mistyped Te-types, pretty obvious by looking in the INTP forum.


----------



## ISTPersonality (May 14, 2014)

How to tell iNtuiting from extraverted Sensing | The InterStrength Group

Nice explanation of differences between Se Ni and Si Ne confusion of types.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Lots of INTP's are mistyped Te-types, pretty obvious by looking in the INTP forum.


What does this look like?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> This is beyond true. There isn't a type that at some point in that past I hadn't considered that I might be, literally not a single type.


If you observe a type thread for ENxPs, they're the only ones with 60+ pages. I find it horrifying.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Fried Eggz said:


> If you observe a type thread for ENxPs, they're the only ones with 60+ pages. I find it horrifying.


It's not a severe lack of introspection. Just a dynamic view of self.

Also I think a lot of it has to do with a misunderstanding of the functions rather than a misunderstanding of self. Ne allows me to see how I do or could make use of all 8 of the functions, or it misinterprets the definitions and makes them all into something I can relate to. I think other types are more likely to just accept their type even if they don't have a great understanding of the functions, where as Ne-types will want to keep evolving their understanding of the functions, thus keeping themselves in doubt to what type they really are.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Or in another case, some see themselves as ambiverts and find that the type is more a best fit than it being a total neat fit.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I think the NTs in general are most often mistyped. Given stereotypes and the rather...preferential nicknaming of types and temperaments, plus the fact that there are always a few people who lie on tests to try and impress others or themselves, it would make sense. Who wouldn't want to be seen as rational, logical, innovative and brilliant in today's society?


----------



## Ninebirds (Jul 7, 2012)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> I think the NTs in general are most often mistyped. Given stereotypes and the rather...preferential nicknaming of types and temperaments, plus the fact that there are always a few people who lie on tests to try and impress others or themselves, it would make sense. Who wouldn't want to be seen as rational, logical, innovative and brilliant in today's society?


I guess the most desirable type depends on the individual. I always saw the NF qualities as preferable, because of the humane element. 

I always found the INFJ descriptions to be more appealing by far and superior to all the other type descriptions, to the point where I suspected they are exaggerated - who could be that amazing? Then again, I've never met an INFJ so I can't really say. It could be just that I perceive the qualities as highly desirable, rather than the descriptions being exaggerated.


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

ENTPs as introverts because honestly, I can't be bothered with people 90% of the time.


----------



## Texas (Mar 24, 2013)

Sick said:


> I guess the most desirable type depends on the individual. I always saw the NF qualities as preferable, because of the humane element.
> 
> I always found the INFJ descriptions to be more appealing by far and superior to all the other type descriptions, to the point where I suspected they are exaggerated - who could be that amazing? Then again, I've never met an INFJ so I can't really say. It could be just that I perceive the qualities as highly desirable, rather than the descriptions being exaggerated.


A lot of type descriptions tend to only give the positives, also. It helps me to do searches for negative information on types or interrelations between types in order to get a clearer and more accurate description. I'm married to an INFJ; believe me, they have faults.


----------



## ghostgirl (Apr 22, 2014)

Speaking from personal experience, early on I mistyped as INTP- which was probably because I have a 4w5 enneagram type, and the way I was drawn to political ideas probably came from my type 5 aspects I guess... I'm not too sure, since no one can be completely sure of their type- unless until something amazing comes along- but I feel pretty comfortable typing as INFP

x


----------



## epicenter (Jan 8, 2014)

EclecticTeal said:


> I'm married to an INFJ; believe me, they have faults.


True...my husband would agree with you!


----------



## Fynest One (Jun 26, 2013)

Hal Jordan Prime said:


> INTJs and INFJs. They're the two rarest types (according to Keirsey and whatever I see on google and wikipedia) yet each message board I go to is SWARMING with them



So true!


----------



## Fynest One (Jun 26, 2013)

Spastic Origami said:


> ... considering official MBTI documentation is accessible only to practitioners. What little is available to the public stems from Carl Jung himself, and limited sources like Keirsey, Naomi Quenck and a handful of second hand reconstructions by hobbyists like ourselves. I question the amount of SJs in official statistics considering it is the most desirable temperament for the workforce and official MBTI tests are mostly conducted by human resources departments. I'll be happy to play whatever part as long as the money is good.
> 
> Much confusion exists in the I/E dichotomy. Popular literature paints extroverts as loud, domineering and incapable of independent thought and opinion. Emotional fatigue, anxiety and depression will make an extrovert appear introverted. Thinking and feeling is something I've always struggled with. I'm prone to severe anxiety which makes me appear more sensitive than I actually am. Are men still expected to be thinkers and women feelers?
> 
> ...



This makes so much more sense when you put it that way. I think they should take more official sensors rather than human resource departments where most people would take the test according to how they feel the employer would want them to answer.


----------



## Devorah T. (Jun 2, 2014)

When I take the test, I always come out as INFP or INFJ.

But I am not those personalities. 

So I read about the types, and from descriptions I realized that I am definitely ISFP. 

Also, looking at functions helped me. Function-wise, I am not INFP. At all. Function-wise, I completely match ISFP.

I agree that there really seems to be an "N-bias" with the tests.


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

Know an ISFJ who has convinced himself he is INTJ. And it bothers me. A lot. Socionics would claim it would be that his super-ego is showing, since I can act like ESFP but I am not.

Anyway, I read on celebrity types (very credible I know) but it claims that most common mistype is along the N and S due the the inherent N bias. Reading the website it sites a variety of sources from the shitty stereotypes, bad testing, and misinterpretation of the theory. The INTJ is called the Mastermind and the ISTJ is just the boring bookkeeper or inspector. I mean, which one is cooler? Both types are irrational, hate emotional displays, and have great mental encyclopedias.

Oddly developed types explains that INFJ are the most mistyped due to their complex nature which gives traits of both the INTP with Ti, (Ni's thought seems to be perfectly rational and based on logic but it isn't and the. It is confounded by their tert Ti), and the INFP due to their inner chaos and messy rooms, which stems from a misunderstanding of what it means to be a J. I know both INFJs and INFPs and to me there is a clear distinction. One mAkes awful judgements and makes me curl inside and the other door slams me for a month. Lol

ENTPs are mistyped because ESTPs are just as irrational as and sound almost exactly the same on paper. However under inspection with Ne and Se there is a HUGE difference in practice. Sure I can have the intense sensual fun ESTPs enjoy, but I'll fail miserably. I'll stick to my physics books and mess with uranium for fun, thanks. Lol

the examples continue with every type. Those were the first that came to mind.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

INxJ's in general.

I stopped going on either of the INTJ or INFJ sub-forums, because there are so many fakes.

At this point my frustration has gotten to the point that I only trust INxJ's who are professionally tested.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple (May 8, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> On this forum..
> other xxTx's mistyped as INTJ's


INTPs in particular, I've noticed.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

TopCatLSD said:


> INxJ's in general.
> 
> I stopped going on either of the INTJ or INFJ sub-forums, because there are so many fakes.
> 
> At this point my frustration has gotten to the point that I only trust INxJ's who are professionally tested.


At some point I'm certain that even the MBTI instrument is ineffective. I've seen the test and I'm certain that I'd be able to manipulate it into whatever result I wanted. As for step 2, I'm not certain what it contains nor how accurate it is. I'd learn how to identify functions myself if I were you and just trust your own perception.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> At some point I'm certain that even the MBTI instrument is ineffective. I've seen the test and I'm certain that I'd be able to manipulate it into whatever result I wanted. As for step 2, I'm not certain what it contains nor how accurate it is. I'd learn how to identify functions myself if I were you and just trust your own perception.


I still talk to online INxJ's like they are that type, and I will continue to give them advice or my opinion should they ask. However I still wouldn't trust their judgment over my own.

Dont get me wrong-I love my real life INTJ's, that's why I doubt them online.

#JessicaNigri


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

TopCatLSD said:


> I still talk to online INxJ's like they are that type, and I will continue to give them advice or my opinion should they ask. However I still wouldn't trust their judgment over my own.
> 
> Dont get me wrong-I love my real life INTJ's, that's why I doubt them online.
> 
> #JessicaNigri


That being said, the rarity of INxJ is way over emphasized. Even generously to our rarity, I likely saw 2-3 other Ni doms at work today.

Thinking you're special or notable based on MBTI type is a ridiculous concept.

#imtheonlyrealintj


----------

